# Rhom or Branditii



## jeffVmahar (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys probably have already heard this post before but I am gonna post it anyway. I don't know how to add a poll so if you could just vote in your post that would be good







. I finally found somone in Canada who can supply me with either of these fish (Necroxeon at www.piranhahouse.com). I will be getting a juveniell whichever fish I decide to go with and housing it in my 30gal. for the first year or so. I love the look of both fish, the red eyes and black coloration of the rhom and expecially the copper coloured branditii pic I have seen in the photo section is a wicked example of the species, but I also like the fact that the branditii dosen't grow as large and could probably do well in a 55gal. for life. However there is not as much info out there about the branditii as there is the rhom so I don't know as much about it as I do the rhom. Let me know what you guys think, how these fish compare to each other and why you would pick your choise fish. Thanks alot guys, I have had my tank set up for 3 months now waiting for the right piranha and I am very excited that I will have one in the next few weeks. I will be sure to post some pics when I get it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

branditii









i would do the branditii just cause so many have a rhom


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

branditii


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I think you should go with the fish you like, rather than basing your choice on how common they are.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> branditii
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mack said:


> I think you should go with the fish you like, rather than basing your choice on how common they are.
> [snapback]1031456[/snapback]​


ive mentioned this latley, i love having things that other ppl dont have.EVERYBODY has eather reds or a rhom.apartently though, alot of ppl think like you Mack, cuz everyone doez have rhoms

EDIT: i forgot to say, go wit the Brantii


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

*shrug* Everybody may have reds/terns, but it doesn't make them any less better or less enjoyable to own.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mack said:


> *shrug* Everybody may have reds/terns, but it doesn't make them any less better or less enjoyable to own.
> [snapback]1031511[/snapback]​










yeah i guess, but like i said, who wants to be like everyone else???


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Im going to go ahead and say rhom.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Mack said:
> 
> 
> > *shrug* Everybody may have reds/terns, but it doesn't make them any less better or less enjoyable to own.
> ...


After the 1000000000000000s of times you have said this, I'm going to make a jump in the dark and guess Frankinstien... o no wait.. you.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

kove32 said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > Mack said:
> ...


yeah i have mentioned that alot lately, but that juss my opion


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i myself was on your shoes last week i couldn't decide between a rohm or a brandti. i LOVE the colors of a rohm so mean and demonic looking, but also like how bradtis are more rare and they have a nice golden color to it as well, after 3 sleepness nights of fighting with myself my fiance and co-workers i went to pedros (aquascape) and said ahhhh FCUK IT give me a rohm and a brandti, and when u get a black mask Elong give me a call.

i think i made the right choice

call pedro he has brandtis at 3" for $35 maybe u cna get both if funding and equipment allow

good luck, but as others said go with what you will be happy with and not others

Rohm 7.5"
View attachment 61959


brandti 4.5"
View attachment 61960


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> i myself was on your shoes last week i couldn't decide between a rohm or a brandti. i LOVE the colors of a rohm so mean and demonic looking, but also like how bradtis are more rare and they have a nice golden color to it as well, after 3 sleepness nights of fighting with myself my fiance and co-workers i went to pedros (aquascape) and said ahhhh FCUK IT give me a rohm and a brandti, and when u get a black mask Elong give me a call.
> 
> i think i made the right choice
> 
> ...










thats the best way to find out what you want


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

I'd go with the Brandti, but if you can afford to buy both that's what I would do, lucky you CTRED


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

yea i got both too


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

CTREDBELLY said:


> i myself was on your shoes last week i couldn't decide between a rohm or a brandti. i LOVE the colors of a rohm so mean and demonic looking, but also like how bradtis are more rare and they have a nice golden color to it as well, after 3 sleepness nights of fighting with myself my fiance and co-workers i went to pedros (aquascape) and said ahhhh FCUK IT give me a rohm and a brandti, and when u get a black mask Elong give me a call.
> 
> i think i made the right choice
> 
> ...


He lives in Canada so by the time he gets that 3" Brantii at $35 USD ... it will be 
an additional $55 USD Fish and Wildlife Fee, $25 Airline paperwork fee and $ xx shipping fee PLUS the current exchange rate difference! That $35 USD Brantii now turns out to be $$$ by time it gets into his tank.

As many people have said "get what YOU want" Your the one who will be caring for it everyday!


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

damn that much to get a p to canada?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

isn't there a guy that sells Ps in canada i think its www.dontgointhewater.com


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

You can't post links to "non-sponsor sites" here, guess they are afraid of a little competition.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Whatever you decide to get, spend the money to get one that's a little bigger. Both of these guys grow slow so it will be well worth the little extra money.

BTW, I say Brantii. Here's mine:


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

Mack said:


> You can't post links to "non-sponsor sites" here, guess they are afraid of a little competition.
> [snapback]1032562[/snapback]​


kinda dumb i know the whole point of P-fury i thought was to help people who have a common interest in this hobby guess like everything else its commercialized.

not in anyway shape or form knockin the site sponsors as my $ will go to no one other than pedro and aquascape just helping a member save ALOT of $ if it cost that much to ship international


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I would go for a rhom but I only recomend them because I'm so happy with all 3 of mine. Some of the people that are telling you to get a brandtii opposed to a rhom dont even have either one themselves. This should tell you how much their opinion is worth. To me its not about how rare something is, its about what I like. In my opinion a rhom is everything one could ask for in a piranha specimen. The aggressiveness, the dark colors, the red eyes, the potential size..... But in the end its all about what YOU want. Good luck with whatever you decide to go with.

It really doesnt matter how "rare" something is, I would just weigh out the differences and go with what you like. Theres gotta be a reason why "everybody" has them, right???


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I don't know if I lucked out or what but man I love the way my Rhom is turning out. The best part is I raised him from 1.5" to 4.5". Wait till he is between 7"-8", he will be a total beast. Go with a Rhom.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

That is mine after being stressed because he was in a new tank, still kickin' colors!!

Anyway, when he isn't stressed he has a black stripe going from the top of his head to his jaw.. it is AWSOME!


----------

